# Favourite Expo?



## Axiory (11 June 2012)

*Favourite Expo? * 

Morning traders. 

With many different trading exhibitions around the world now, I was thinking that it would be interesting to get your opinions on them.
What do you think makes a good expo, what makes it memorable, is there anything that draws you to one expo more than the other, ie, a particular speaker or company there that you would like to meet? 

Is there anything that companies do to draw you in that you like? I remember the last time I went one of the companies were handing out free drinks. I thought this worked quite well and got people interacting with each other. 

Anyway, I would like to hear any of your experiences or ideas if you would like to share? 

Kind regards,

Jeff


----------



## Axiory (12 June 2012)

Or do you not like them? 

If not why and how would you like them changed in order for you to go?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 June 2012)

Hmmm......no takers? 

Not that I've ever been to it - how about Sexpo


----------

